# Enviro P3



## smwilliamson (Apr 9, 2014)

Just got an up close and personal with this gem today. It's the mini redone. Lots of cast, 50lb hopper, comes in powder coated colors and a fancy new control board with modulated comfort settings so it will maintain comfort levels by ramping up and down without the need for a TSTAT, though one could be used. Most likely going to MSRP at the same price as the existing mini.. $1500 less than the anything else in its class. Very nice unit. Very nice. No more damper rod, controls are in the hopper,


----------



## ohbix (Apr 10, 2014)

Lovely stove.  Will it replace the mini, or will both still be produced?  When do they expect to put it on the market?


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2014)

Is it still a top feeder?


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't be so lazy! More pic's please!!


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 11, 2014)

Will replace the mini available next fall. Still top feed.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> Will replace the mini available next fall. Still top feed.



Will your old Mini be on sale? Cannot sell it for the price of the new model right?


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 12, 2014)

You know, not too impressed with the mini hoping for a new relationship with the P3


----------



## Arti (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice looking stove,


----------



## pete7713 (Apr 12, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> You know, not too impressed with the mini hoping for a new relationship with the P3


you used to like the mini what happened, you said this about the mini a few months ago

very impressed so far! ran it on 3 all night and woke up to house 70 degress with 3/4 full hopper. And it holds an entire bag unlike the Italian job. And quiet!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 12, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> You know, not too impressed with the mini hoping for a new relationship with the P3



True, I have a few customers that cannot run the mini on low heat levels because it dies out. That is the major complaint. I upgraded one customer to the new control panel. That is supposed to help. If not then a large Petal Impeller blade on the exhaust blower should do the trick.  Right?


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah you know I had some good success early on with the mini and then I switched to regular old pellets, the kind most people use, and the performance was marginal at best. It had poor performance and always needed cleaning, using top grade softies it was acceptable but beyond that the thing wasn't much of heater IMHO. I suppose that was the real test, right?


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 13, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> Yeah you know I had some good success early on with the mini and then I switched to regular old pellets, the kind most people use, and the performance was marginal at best. It had poor performance and always needed cleaning, using top grade softies it was acceptable but beyond that the thing wasn't much of heater IMHO. I suppose that was the real test, right?




A real Enviro dealer wouldn't dish a decent stove or expect M55 performance out of the mini. And should know that  "a high ash pot is available for high ash crap fuel". Recommended for fuels higher then 0.06% ash content. Maybe you should a sold Hormones.

Pluggin a stove one minute and dishing it the next is the norm from you. Just like the other stove brand/line you praised here once upon a time! So next year you'll dish this one too?


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 13, 2014)

Some people are unrealistic and never happy....


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope, I'm gonna defend myself here.  Look the mini is a good stove. Great? I think not. I'm not looking for M55 performance, just looking to have the thing turn out some heat with some predictability. It's actually doing a hell of a lot better now with Lacretes. Have to say I kind of like it again. Maine Wood Pellets? Aye aye aye...not very good. The thing rattles like crazy too and pellets hang up in the hopper. Needs tools to clean.... On the whole...it gets a 6 out of 10 with regular pellets and maybe a 7 with softies.


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 23, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Some people are unrealistic and never happy....


C'mon I'm not allowed to complain? Jeez tough crowd. Look I'm burning the thing in my house. I'm testing it out. Was easy to love it after what I went through with my Ecoteck, but it falls short, what can I say. It wasn't the burn pot that was the issue, it was the the overall versatility of the unit...but I had to use it for 4 months to figure it out. Didn't blow me away. We will see if the P3 is any better


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 23, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> C'mon I'm not allowed to complain? Jeez tough crowd. Look I'm burning the thing in my house. I'm testing it out. Was easy to love it after what I went through with my Ecoteck, but it falls short, what can I say. It wasn't the burn pot that was the issue, it was the the overall versatility of the unit...but I had to use it for 4 months to figure it out. Didn't blow me away. We will see if the P3 is any better



Can you run that Mini on Heat Level 1 for a long time?


----------



## stovelark (Apr 23, 2014)

The Mini is a quiet little stove but is not a huge heater either.  Good pellets make it a better heater, with Spruce Pointe pellets, our little Mini thought it was a Maxx at the store.  I still like the Empress too, just a nice looking stove.  The new Quad MV E2 should be on everybody's list to check out too.  Stay warm everybody, good pellets is always the answer.


----------



## pete7713 (Apr 23, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> Can you run that Mini on Heat Level 1 for a long time?


I have a mini a, run it on #1 overnight when its not real cold never had any problems. My evl is only 12 but I chose to use 4" exhaust don't know if that is a factor. Been running it over a year haven't heard any rattles


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 24, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> Can you run that Mini on Heat Level 1 for a long time?


Yeah, I can, but it seems like there is a big swing in the feed settings. I have the unit direct vented straight out, draft all the way shut and the combustion trim all the way shut and I'm still over the recommended WC. So, on low the fire seems to be over powered...but if I trim up the feed it will keep going just fine. Problem being, I'd like not to have to set trim levels according to the desired heat settings. Oh, and I should mention, this is with soft pellets. I guess my biggest issue with the unit that I have is that it seems to require a lot of calibration from one pellet to the next. Another peeve, the control panel is dark and down low on the side of the unit, my wife often turns the blower off inadvertently while trying to lower the heat settings...and cause the thing really doesn't blow that hard to begin with, its hard to notice.

I suppose that's something somewhat unique to Enviro, they have so many units that are in production that run very much different from each other. Chances are, if you buy an Enviro unit you will get use to your specific stove and be none the less wiser and enjoy it very much...but as someone who plays with many all the time...the differences between each are somewhat highlighted in my use.

So here's the thing though, I LOVE the Empress freestanding. It uses the same control board as the mini, albeit a different program....ah...and you know what? I just thought of that! I betcha my Mini is set on the wrong damn program. Don, whats the program for the Mini? I should know this, hopefully I'll remember to look later.


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 24, 2014)

Who is going to be the first to try the new 4840 from USSC?


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 24, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> Yeah, I can, but it seems like there is a big swing in the feed settings. I have the unit direct vented straight out, draft all the way shut and the combustion trim all the way shut and I'm still over the recommended WC. So, on low the fire seems to be over powered...but if I trim up the feed it will keep going just fine. Problem being, I'd like not to have to set trim levels according to the desired heat settings. Oh, and I should mention, this is with soft pellets. I guess my biggest issue with the unit that I have is that it seems to require a lot of calibration from one pellet to the next. Another peeve, the control panel is dark and down low on the side of the unit, my wife often turns the blower off inadvertently while trying to lower the heat settings...and cause the thing really doesn't blow that hard to begin with, its hard to notice.
> 
> I suppose that's something somewhat unique to Enviro, they have so many units that are in production that run very much different from each other. Chances are, if you buy an Enviro unit you will get use to your specific stove and be none the less wiser and enjoy it very much...but as someone who plays with many all the time...the differences between each are somewhat highlighted in my use.
> 
> So here's the thing though, I LOVE the Empress freestanding. It uses the same control board as the mini, albeit a different program....ah...and you know what? I just thought of that! I betcha my Mini is set on the wrong damn program. Don, whats the program for the Mini? I should know this, hopefully I'll remember to look later.



Interesting. Are you going to the convention in Sturbridge MA next month?

The Mini should be program 1 using the new control panel. That is what I used when I upgraded one of my customers.

See my pics of the upgrade
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...mods-in-and-the-bugs-out.123269/#post-1653062

Control panel instructions
Programs
Program 1: same as 3000 circuit
board parameter – for all pellet stoves
with the exception of units listed with
programs #2, 3, 4. – One flash
Program 2: Convection fan button
disabled – Empress FS – two flashes.
Program 3: 60,000 Btu feed rate –
Maxx – three flashes
Program 4: 50,000 Btu feed rate –
Maxx – four flashes
Note: To achieve 70,000 Btu, for Maxx
only, you need to trim up the feed rate
on program 3.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 24, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Who is going to be the first to try the new 4840 from USSC?



Looks much safer than the old Window Mount pellet stove! Maybe they redeamed themselves on this one. I will have to talk to my RSM about it!


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 25, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> Looks much safer than the old Window Mount pellet stove! Maybe they redeamed themselves on this one. I will have to talk to my RSM about it!


  Do not have a need for one but am interested in the quality,would be good for some friends,let me know.


----------



## Deromax (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello!  This is my first post here!  I'm buying a new house and want to get a pellet stove.  I need a small footprint model, I prefere the european look over the classic stove style and need not much power since it's mostly a secondary heater in the house.  Anyway.

I was provided with a preliminary brochure about the upcoming P3.  I thought I'd share it with you.  It's in french, I can translate whatever is not clear for you!  Cheers!


----------



## ARGlock (Oct 4, 2014)

Does the P3 have the typical 3 inch exhaust outlet? As small of a unit, it would probably be fine with 3 inch venting. Are dealers able to get the P3 in the U.S. currently?

AR


----------



## hwdemers (Oct 26, 2014)

ARGlock said:


> Does the P3 have the typical 3 inch exhaust outlet? As small of a unit, it would probably be fine with 3 inch venting. Are dealers able to get the P3 in the U.S. currently?
> 
> AR


We have it burning in our shop. I really like it sofar


----------



## ARGlock (Oct 26, 2014)

hwdemers said:


> We have it burning in our shop. I really like it sofar


 
What are you guys selling the black (standard) P3 for? How does the new control system on the P3 work without a thermostat and how is it different than the Mini?

Thanks!
AR


----------



## hwdemers (Oct 26, 2014)

Mini is 2599 and the p3 I believe is 400 more as for differences I'll take some pictures and do a comparison in the a.m.


----------



## pcampbell (Oct 26, 2014)

Would this heat a home well with 18k max heating load (heat load at -17F is about 18k btu - new , tight construction with good insulation values)?  Any other good choices in the same price range?  

Does the P3 use outside air by default or is that an accessory?

Is there somewhere that specifies how much electricity it uses?

Does this self light?


----------



## hwdemers (Nov 11, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> Would this heat a home well with 18k max heating load (heat load at -17F is about 18k btu - new , tight construction with good insulation values)?  Any other good choices in the same price range?
> 
> Does the P3 use outside air by default or is that an accessory?
> 
> ...


the p3 can use outside aire and is set up to do so
the eletrical draw measures the same as the mini (4.1 amps on start up)


----------



## dbs1 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd like more feedback on the P3 and how it compares to the Harmon Eccentra.  I have a 1240sq ft single floor house with open floor plan and the winters here are not extreme, just wanting something to offset the elec furnace for 4 months or so.  House is new, tight and well insulated.
How has this P3 been doing?  Any used ones out there with the ivory sides?


----------



## stovelark (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi db-   we sold a couple of P3's last season, no real feedback, so assume all is well.  For the money, I'd still get the mini for the cost difference.  The comfort control on the P3 is interesting, seems to work ok too.  We don't burn it at the store, we run the mini for the pricepoint.  Don't think you'll find many used ones yet, too new a unit.


----------



## dbs1 (Jul 4, 2016)

stovelark said:


> Hi db-   we sold a couple of P3's last season, no real feedback, so assume all is well.  For the money, I'd still get the mini for the cost difference.  The comfort control on the P3 is interesting, seems to work ok too.  We don't burn it at the store, we run the mini for the pricepoint.  Don't think you'll find many used ones yet, too new a unit.


I see the p3 has a larger hopper and was hoping that would equate to longer times between refills?  Also, as I've been reading just wondering how it compares to the Harmon products for ease of use?


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 4, 2016)

stovelark said:


> Hi db-   we sold a couple of P3's last season, no real feedback, so assume all is well.  For the money, I'd still get the mini for the cost difference.  The comfort control on the P3 is interesting, seems to work ok too.  We don't burn it at the store, we run the mini for the pricepoint.  Don't think you'll find many used ones yet, too new a unit.


Sounds like an improvement over the Enviro Mini and Mini-A
I found the Mini works a lot better with the ash pan latch like the Mini-A has.
Also they both work better with a better exhaust blower and larger impeller blade. You can get used ones a lot cheaper and they can be fixed up really nice.
I got them to run on heat level one much better with the better exhaust blower. The upgraded burn pot and control panel do not make much difference. IMHO.
Just keep the vacuum spigot on the exhaust manifold clear of ash and it runs quite well.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 4, 2016)

dbs1 said:


> I see the p3 has a larger hopper and was hoping that would equate to longer times between refills?  Also, as I've been reading just wondering how it compares to the Harmon products for ease of use?


Nothing compares to Harman. The giant auger bearing And heavy duty burn pot almost never wears out. Also the double paddle exhaust impellers means no mound of ash building up behind the blades! This keeps the sensitive mechanical components from over heat exposure when the stove gets dirty and is why they last longer! Name another stove like that? IMHO


----------



## stovelark (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, hard to compare the P3 to Harman.  The P3 does have the comfort control control board, its got 5 settings that equates to a setting of temps of a few degrees each.  For example, if I'm on C3, that might correspond to 70 degrees in my sized house normally, but if its gets colder out, the stove can go up in heat automatically to try and maintain 70 inside and likewise if it warms up outside, the heat level will be shifted down automatically, trying to keep a level temp in the house.  I haven't got much feedback on how it works in the field as of yet.  The P3 is still a quiet, effective heater, moreso than the mini, the problem I have with it is its rather expensive cost. (MSRP 3049 in red or ivory vs. 2599 MSRP for the mini). Can't go wrong with the Harman either, except its rather high cost.....


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello
Harman P43 MSRP is $3149 but they have a $100 rebate so $3049 brand new.
Why buy new when an old Harman works like new?
They can be had for a lot less. In fact Harman P61s are much more common so if you look hard you can get one cheap. I got my backup used P61A for $225 and my main P61A for $1200


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 5, 2016)

Finding a good used pellet stove in his area is a very difficult thing ...


----------



## johneh (Jul 5, 2016)

People around here think Harman is pure gold example below


*Date Listed* 11-Jun-16
*Price
$1,650.00*


 View map
* For Sale By* Owner
VERY ATTRACTIVE AND IMMACULATELY MAINTAINED. USED EVERY SEASON FOR THE PAST 14 YEARS. VERY RELIABLE AND HEATS 1400 SQUARE FEET COMFORTABLY. ALL PIPING IS INCLUDED.LOW OPERATING COSTS. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE


And something newer

*Date Listed* 04-Jul-16
*Price
$3,500.00*


 View map
* For Sale By* Owner
Harman cast iron pellet stove. Accentra model in working condition. Comes with some venting and cast hearth pad. If bought new over 5000. 3500 obo text or call


or how about this one again old and a lot of money








*Date Listed* 01-Jul-16
*Price
$2,200.00
Address* Canada

 View map
* For Sale By* Owner
Harman pellet stove. Model P-61-2. The stove is about 12- 13 years old, it still works fine. Harman is among the leading pellet stove on the market. Those models deliver 55,000 BTU, enough to eat up to 1500 Sq. feet house. It comes with a chimney, and a fireproof tiles flooring. It is also possible to connect it up to a wall thermostat, it does make life easy


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 6, 2016)

While there is a need for heating in Arizona, not quite the same as Ontario  I looked at the craigslist in his area, Englanders were the only thing showing up.  Not a bad stove but not the same league as Harman...  If I were to entertain the Englanders, I would go for the refurbs 
http://www.amfmenergy.com/manufacturer-refurbished-stoves.html


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 12, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> While there is a need for heating in Arizona, not quite the same as Ontario  I looked at the craigslist in his area, Englanders were the only thing showing up.  Not a bad stove but not the same league as Harman...  If I were to entertain the Englanders, I would go for the refurbs
> http://www.amfmenergy.com/manufacturer-refurbished-stoves.html


That is a good way to get a bargain on an Englander. Both Harmans and Englanders are made to last. IMHO Harmans really are pure gold.


----------



## a89aries (Sep 21, 2016)

This will be our third year with the P3, as far as we know we were one of the first installs.

We're really happy with stove has been reliable and easy to use considering it's our first time with pellet heat.  

The climate feature works great in the shoulder seasons only turning on when it gets cold, running enough to bring up the temp and then shutting off. Maintenance wise I do two cleaning per season, one at the start and another 1/2 way thru the season. We use it as our main source of heat in our old 1200sqf farm house burning about 3t of softwood and 1t of hard in a season. It keeps the house at 20'C until we get down to about -25 and then we run the oil furnace for a few minutes every few hours to top it up. We usually tackle an insulation project once a year so each year we need the oil less. 

My first complaint is that you must pull the left side cover off (maybe 5min/8 screws) in order to adjust the draft which I do each time I switch between hard and softwood pellets. With the way our winters have been getting hot/cold so often, I've just been leaving the side cover off from Jan-March to simplify the process.

Second, our stove is also not in a main room so we would like to be able to turn the heat exchanger fan up to full even if its on setting 3 or 4, it makes a big difference when that fan kicks into high gear. This could easily be done with a program change but it just isn't a setting. This year I'm goin gto call Enviro to see if there have been any software updates. 

Second, who designed this ash pan? Stupid thing doesn't fit snug and there are ashes everywhere when you go to clean it. As a result, we now put it off until we really need to empty it and have a special scoop to collect all the ash that has fallen outside the pan. Bright side is it usually lasts a week in mid winter. See photo uploaded on this post for what it looks like everytime you pull the ash pan. 

Quiet, clean, low maintenance stove if you ask me. Looks great, price was reasonable and we've been impressed by the output. Looking forward to another year of pellet heat.


----------



## ARGlock (Jan 23, 2019)

We have a P3 out there in operation and a friend who owns it is saying it won't run in 2 now for some reason. I need to investigate further and see what is going on. Did they upgrade the P3 board at some point in time? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dataman (Jan 23, 2019)

Picked up Harmon XXV (Older model with Cheaper Control Board, Non TC) for $3300 last May.   Floor Model.   They have deals in April.


----------



## ARGlock (Jan 26, 2019)

He verified he is getting an E3 Error Code when he runs in 1 & 2nd speeds. Runs about 30-45 min and goes out with unburned fuel in the firepot.


----------

